# Sausage Question



## smoker34 (Feb 23, 2014)

I've don't a lot of reading about making sausage and have made fresh sausage a few times.  When making fresh sausage, some people report that they immediately poach it (pictures look more like boiling to me) or smoke it, then freeze it.  First question is why would anyone want to poach fresh sausage in the first place?  Secondly, why smoke or poach or cook in any way prior to freezing?  

Thanks


----------



## reinhard (Feb 23, 2014)

I think it's personal preference if in fact that folks cook their fresh sausage prior to freezing, and may be handy for some folks to grill or finish off their sausage in a quicker manner after thawing.  I have done this with swedish sausage, but that's about the only thing in fresh sausage.  I prefer to stuff it and freeze it, and i think most do this as well in my opinion. I think when you describe "poaching", that is done most often with cured sausage by some after cold smoking for example.  Sausage making in a lot of cases come down to personal preference and what works out best for you.  There are so many great sources here to learn from.  Once someone learns to get the basic things down, then the tweeking begins, and finaly a product that brings great satisfaction.  Then that adventure into this "art" as i call it, hopefully get's passed on to others as much is done right here on this site.  Reinhard


----------



## themule69 (Feb 23, 2014)

I guess we need to start off with. What are you calling fresh sausage? Any sausage you just made is fresh. With some sausage you want the smoke flavor. Let's say Kielbasa. Some sausages you want fully cooked. Their for poaching is a way to do that. are you thinking of something like breakfast sausage?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dingo007 (Feb 23, 2014)

smoker34 said:


> I've don't a lot of reading about making sausage and have made fresh sausage a few times.  When making fresh sausage, some people report that they immediately poach it (pictures look more like boiling to me) or smoke it, then freeze it.  First question is why would anyone want to poach fresh sausage in the first place?  Secondly, why smoke or poach or cook in any way prior to freezing?
> 
> Thanks


It depends on the style and origins of the recipe. The are a lot...and I mean a LOT, of cooked sausage recipes around the world. Most obviously here in the US are Franks/Hot Dogs, Anduoille or Summer Sausage. Poaching is definitely not a boil.it should be a low simmer. (you are tryingn to not render the fat)

As to why....my guess is preservation, flavor and texture. For example a recent Swedish Potato Sausage I made said it could be grilled or poached. I tried grilling them first and the potato was al dente and very noticeable. Then I poached followed by a quick sear, the potato was cooked and the texture changed completely.

Just my 2c worth


----------



## wade (Feb 23, 2014)

Generally the term "fresh" sausage is used for a sausage that remain un-smoked when they are made. Specific styles of sausage need to be smoked as part of their production process however other styles of sausage do not. It is all to do with the style of sausage that you are trying to create. Sausages can be frozen whether they are fresh or they are smoked.

The poaching of the sausage does a couple of things. Firstly it effectively cooks the sausage and gives the it appropriate texture for that particular type of sausage. Secondly, providing it is taken to the appropriate internal temperature, it will kill off any bacteria and therefore extend the sausage shelf life. Unless the sausage has been cured it will still require freezing for longer term storage though.

You could smoke your sausage after it has been frozen however I don't think many people would do that. Most will finish making their sausage completely before freezing so that it is more convenient to used when thawed. There may however be an arctic style sausage that does require freezing before smoking - and if there is I am sure that someone on here can enlighten us.


----------



## smoker34 (Feb 23, 2014)

By "fresh," I'm referring to any sausage that is not cured.


----------

